# Goflex satellite+ATV3+Ipad



## Buzzer27 (10 Mai 2012)

Est-ce possible d'afficher un film qui est contenu dans mon Goflex satellite sur ma ATV3 en passant par l'ipad?? Ou bien de lire directement un film Goflex vers l'ATV3 ???


----------



## Lauange (17 Mai 2012)

Slt,

Pour moi c'est oui. 2 pistes :




Aceplayer
Mode mirroir
Peut être un 3ème avec plex sur une atv2 jailbreak&#279;.


----------

